# Headed to Miron Mixon's school this weekend at his house!



## stickyfingers (Feb 13, 2014)

For Christmas, my wife bought me a seat at Miron Mixon's BBQ school which is this weekend. I am excited about learn from a Master!


----------



## foamheart (Feb 14, 2014)

Congrats! I bet its fun.

Oh and it sounds like ya got a keeper for your bride.......... lucky man!


----------



## crazyq (Feb 14, 2014)

Good deal, let us jnow how it goes. I bet theres a ton of information there.


----------



## hickorybutt (Feb 14, 2014)

I'd be interested to see what perspective he will give.  Do you have an idea of whether he focuses on competition style cooking or just basic cooking skills and backyard cooking?

Either way I'm sure it will be fun and informative.


----------



## stickyfingers (Feb 14, 2014)

The info says competition style and cooking a whole pig!


----------



## booyahbbq (Feb 14, 2014)

Be sure to give your input when you get back. I'm sure there are others like me that have been thinking about it for awhile and wondering if it's worth the money.
Your a lucky man. Have fun.


----------



## stickyfingers (Feb 14, 2014)

The info says competition style including whole hog.


----------



## stickyfingers (Feb 14, 2014)

Ok, so each nite when I return to the hotel room I will post the events of that day so they are fresh on my mind.

I received this from my wife as a Christmas present. I drove in today from SC. It took about 4.5 hours. Hate driving in Atlanta!. His house is in Unadilla, GA, which is about 2 hours southeast of Atlanta...below Macon. There are not many options for hotels in Unadilla so I am staying in Perry, GA which is about 15 miles and 15 minutes from his house.

Tonight, Friday, we were told to come to his house at 6:30pm for a meet & greet. His house sits on a main road, which isn't saying much in Unadilla. You can't miss it. It is a old farm house with plenty of acreage on both sides. To the left is Jack's Old South which has many outbuildings and his smokers of varying sizes are all around. There are many trailers of various sizes with his image and logo on the side. In one tent you register by signing in and are given a welcoming packet complete with note pad and pen and a Jack's Old South Cooking School apron and a Photo of him for autograph. Then you make your way to a covered patio are filled with trophies and tables and chairs. There is a buffet line complete with soft drinks and a keg for your enjoyment. At 7pm, Myron welcomes you and provides a southern fish and chicken fry. He has PLENTY to eat!! He tells you to be back at 9:30am Saturday and we arestarting with whole hog! I met 3 guys from California!


----------



## hickorybutt (Feb 14, 2014)

That's exciting.  I'm actually about to turn on some BBQ Pitmasters on Netflix right now...  4" of snow in Cincinnati tonight - good time to watch some TV.

Looking forward to hearing how day 1 goes.


----------



## hickorybutt (Feb 14, 2014)

And oh yeah, have fun!


----------



## wade (Feb 15, 2014)

I have fairly recently incorporated several of his techniques in the way I cook. Some go completely against traditional wisdoms but they actually do work! Looking forward to reading your posts.


----------



## noshrimp (Feb 15, 2014)

Take good notes and enjoy the weekend. Awesome gift!

Noshrimp


----------



## stickyfingers (Feb 15, 2014)

Today, Saturday, we met at 9:30am. We started with Whole Hog. On a table was a 180# hog-dressed. He shows us how to trim the hog including making various cuts inside to crack the ribs from the spine while maintaining a bowl form. He gives us the recipe for his injection as his son mixes some up. He discusses the various cuts of meat and their individual cooking characteristics. He demonstrates foiling the hog  and preparing it for the smoker. During this and every demonstration he welcomes any and all questions and encourages you to interrupt him as needed. We will eat from this hog on Sunday. Then a 15min. break.

Next he discusses pork shoulder and butts. How to distinguish the two, how to separate the two of them. He demonstrates how to trim each and inject with the same injection as he used on the whole hog. Then you go into tented area with 10 tables, break in to groups of 4-6 and do the same as he did on each. His guys pick the meat up and you will taste it on Sunday.

Next is ribs. Baby backs and full spares. He shows you how to trim each and then you do it as before.

Then lunch-Hamburgers/hot dogs.

Then Wagoo Brisket.....very informative. He demonstrates trimming and injection, then you do it. Including injection and recipe.

Then chicken thighs. He does the trimming.....then you do it.

Then dinner-pork chop, sausage, peach baked beans, apple cobbler, potato salad.

Then done for the day. Back at 0700!

He is just as you see on TV. Brash, comical but very approachable and friendly!

There is great info to be had in his school. Not only what he is showing you but also the information he gives you. Vendors, competition circuit info. It seems he is giving you full disclosure of everything!

Personally, I believe it is worth every penny and I believe everyone there does as well! I also believe it will make me a better BBQ'er.

Until tomorrow!

If you have a particular question-please feel free to ask!


----------



## wade (Feb 15, 2014)

It sounds like you are learning a lot. How is he cooking his briskets?


----------



## stickyfingers (Feb 15, 2014)

He cooks wagoo packer briskets.About 13#. First he trims the fat from the meat side being sure not to gouge any meat and trimming the fat by going with the grain. He leaves all the hard fat on! He then turns over the brisket and scores the fat cap down to the meat cross ways between the point and the flat. Then removes ALL the fat cap from the point to make burnt ends later. Then he injects with just a beef solution.


----------



## wade (Feb 16, 2014)

It is the timings that I am interested in. In his book he cooks it for a relatively short time and then leaves it to rest for an extended period of time. I was wondering if that was the method he was using on the course. I have tried it his way and it works well however I have adjusted the timing slightly to cook a little longer.


----------



## stickyfingers (Feb 16, 2014)

We are discussing cook times today and also rubs and sauces. But I call tell you he cooks his butts at 325 for 4hours! But his cookers are designed for it too.


----------



## wade (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes that is the same as the brisket in his book. He will then leave it to rest for a further 3 to 4 hours.


----------



## stickyfingers (Feb 16, 2014)

Well, Sunday was AWESOME! The information was outstanding! The food incredible!! You get to taste everything to your satisfaction. This was an awesome experience! A must do for sure. I know my knowledge improved and I am sure my smoks and food will as well! Can't wait to try it out.

I ran across this review and this guy nailed it...except I didn't have any bugs to worry about! Read this review...he says it better than I can!

http://nicktoday.com/jacks-old-south-school-review-my-weekend-at-myron-mixons-house/













jack's Old South.jpg



__ stickyfingers
__ Feb 16, 2014


















myron mixon.jpg



__ stickyfingers
__ Feb 16, 2014






Thanks for reading....Happy smokin'


----------



## hickorybutt (Feb 16, 2014)

Very cool, sticky...


----------



## booyahbbq (Feb 17, 2014)

Great information, much appreciated.

Quick question - how many people were in the class? Just curious.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 17, 2014)

What a great gift.....  Glad it went well.....    Dave


----------



## raastros2 (Feb 17, 2014)

man that really is an awesome gift! i hope to one day make it out there for the class


----------



## stickyfingers (Feb 18, 2014)

There was about 65. mostly men and a few ladies. I would not go in the dead of summer!  Way too hot! They do one a month, so I was told.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 18, 2014)

Sounds like ya had fun, that's awesome.  Wife must kinda like ya to get ya a gift like that !   :ROTF.   Good for you, sure it was a great experience!


----------



## dougmays (Feb 18, 2014)

very cool!


----------



## omapilot (Apr 22, 2015)

Excellent write up!  I am considering this class as well, I'm just debating on pulling the trigger.  Just the experience alone is amazing from what I can tell.. 

Ryan


----------



## stickyfingers (Apr 22, 2015)

Honestly, I would do it again. Pay attention to the details! One tip I would give is; they give you a note book to take notes in. Make about every 3 pages a separate category. i.e. ribs, chicken, pork, rub, injection. So, when he goes back to a category you can flip to it and add the info. Keeping it all together.


----------



## omapilot (Apr 23, 2015)

That sounds like a great experience and a whole ton of information to gather!  I noticed that you said there were about 65 people in attendance.  Was it easy to ask questions in that format?  Looks like you got plenty of attention from the pictures.  And PLENTY to EAT!


----------



## frosty (Apr 23, 2015)

Way to go Sticky Fingers family!  Your Missus done you right!

I'm just lucky to sleep indoors most nights.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Obviously a wonderful weekend for you.  Congratulations and keep up the good work.


----------



## stickyfingers (Apr 23, 2015)

omapilot said:


> That sounds like a great experience and a whole ton of information to gather!  I noticed that you said there were about 65 people in attendance.  Was it easy to ask questions in that format?  Looks like you got plenty of attention from the pictures.  And PLENTY to EAT!


It was surprisingly easy. Most didn't ask or someone would ask the same question you were thinking. He's mic up  and he repeats the question so everyone can hear. He's always saying any questions....any more questions. Him and his team have all bugs worked for out for sure!


----------

